# Does a weldless SS PRV exist?



## nosco (21/2/17)

Does a weldless pressure release valve exist in Australia?

Im starting my DIY kegmenter build but the spare keg lid I am going to use doesnt have a PRV so it would be nice to add one in. Ive seen them on American sights but it would be cheaper to get a new lid with a PRV ($25 or $15 from China) but Id rather not bother with that or have to spend any more than I have. Nothing on AliBay and the Aussie sites I looked on.

Just thinking ( :blink: ) things through at this point but I'm not sure if I need one or not. It could be unnecessary. It could be useful If I want to use it as a keg again.


----------



## Mardoo (21/2/17)

Presumably you'll have some sort of spunding valve on your kegmenter. Theoretically you don't also need a PRV, although it's best to have one for safety.


----------



## malt junkie (21/2/17)

Adjustable??!!The only one I can think of comes from Morebeer, Craft brewer have them as part of the CPBF again from Morebeer. Commercially I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## nosco (21/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> Presumably you'll have some sort of spunding valve on your kegmenter. Theoretically you don't also need a PRV, although it's best to have one for safety.


Ive got a standard KK spunding valve . I'll have to do the build and get a new lid down the track.


----------



## Bendymann (20/5/18)

nosco said:


> Does a weldless pressure release valve exist in Australia?
> 
> Im starting my DIY kegmenter build but the spare keg lid I am going to use doesnt have a PRV so it would be nice to add one in. Ive seen them on American sights but it would be cheaper to get a new lid with a PRV ($25 or $15 from China) but Id rather not bother with that or have to spend any more than I have. Nothing on AliBay and the Aussie sites I looked on.
> 
> Just thinking ( :blink: ) things through at this point but I'm not sure if I need one or not. It could be unnecessary. It could be useful If I want to use it as a keg again.


you can get 1.5" Tri-Clamp mounted PRV.


----------



## Yuz (20/5/18)

the "Red PRV" from Fermentasurus has the same housing / threads as the standard corny PRV but a weaker spring, and meant to release @ 35PSI.


----------



## nosco (20/5/18)

I was wanting to use it in an old Corny lid that didnt have a PRV but I ended up just buying a new lid.


----------



## pirateagenda (25/5/18)

Yuz said:


> the "Red PRV" from Fermentasurus has the same housing / threads as the standard corny PRV but a weaker spring, and meant to release @ 35PSI.



thats pretty close to being perfect for a pressure ferment without the need for a spunding valve. 
Use a blow off tube first few days then cap it till finish.


----------

